
Detectron2: A PyTorch-based modular object detection library - harias
https://ai.facebook.com/blog/-detectron2-a-pytorch-based-modular-object-detection-library-/
======
tyfon
Github link [1] for those of us who don't want to connect to facebook.com.

Looks quite interesting and quite scary considering who is making it, but I
will play around a bit with it!

[1]
[https://github.com/facebookresearch/detectron2](https://github.com/facebookresearch/detectron2)

~~~
_ZeD_
For firefox there is [https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/facebook-
contain...](https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/facebook-container/)
to limit the interaction between facebook.com, you, and the rest of the
internet.

~~~
tyfon
Quite interesting!

However I already went for the nuclear option so my router sends
*.facebook.com to 127.0.0.1.

------
chadmeister
These models looks awesome, but does anyone else worry about unpickling a file
provided by Facebook? After all the other sketchy anticompetitive BS they've
been pulling who here would really trust what is effectively unrestricted code
execution from zuck?

Anyone here got any genius solutions for how one could go about executing the
code for these models in a sandboxed environment that lets you export it's
output? Or model weights for that matter (model weights are what is picked)?

[https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/21/facebook-removes-
onavo/](https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/21/facebook-removes-onavo/)

------
mrfusion
This seems so advanced. I wonder if we’re at the point robots could start
doing some tasks around the house or office.

Or at least what are some cool things a robot could do with this software?

